# Help Id This Serralsamus



## paperjam (Aug 31, 2015)

http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad114/smokingsnails/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG-20160727-WA0000_zpsct6cp6j8.jpg

http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad114/smokingsnails/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG-20160727-WA0001_zpsoalmdcmv.jpg

Guys could you kindly please id this serralsamus.. 
Thanks you


----------



## paperjam (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

S Sanchezi


----------



## paperjam (Aug 31, 2015)

Many thanks as always. My friend


----------

